# Tyson's first water retrieve!



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I loved it. Thanks


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cute!.What video or camera/video do you use?!.The quality is excellent!.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> Cute!.What video or camera/video do you use?!.The quality is excellent!.


Thanks! We have a Flip UltraHD video camera. :bowl:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How cool you got his 1st retrieve on video, I see Liberty thought about stealing it.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha! That was sooo adorable! Yes he did seem to wobble his head & bum around a bit trying to shake the water off -- but he just didn't want to put his treasure down  SO cute!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> How cool you got his 1st retrieve on video, I see Liberty thought about stealing it.


Liberty was actually incredibly sweet with Tyson. If they both went after a bumper a the same time and she got there first, she would give it to Tyson. :bowl:


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

So cute! I loved him TRYING to shake! :-D He seems very pleased with his accomplishment.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How cute! He's a natural!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awwww SO CUTE! GOOD JOB TYSON MAN!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great video! I loved watching him try to shake off as much as I enjoyed watching him get the dummy in the water. What a cute boy you have there.


----------

